# So,any 2016 Tarmac yet ?



## Devastazione

I know it will be just a bunch of new colors this year but where the heck is it ?


----------



## lockies

None of these are particularly exciting, black with the gumwalls looks nice but is nothing really new. I guess other markets will likely get alternate paint schemes... More intrigued by those 'Aero' Allez models, but that's really just because the new Venge is a little out of my league. Thru-axles on the Roubaixs is a nice touch IMO.









View attachment 307352


More details over here, surely these aren't meant to be up on the web yet?


----------



## Devastazione

Gumwalls on a Tarmac Sworks....somebody should have Sinyard holed up. Thanks for posting,great infos and ugly paint schemes.


----------



## TricrossRich

lockies said:


> None of these are particularly exciting, black with the gumwalls looks nice but is nothing really new. I guess other markets will likely get alternate paint schemes... More intrigued by those 'Aero' Allez models, but that's really just because the new Venge is a little out of my league. Thru-axles on the Roubaixs is a nice touch IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307352
> 
> 
> More details over here, surely these aren't meant to be up on the web yet?



The Allez Sprints are pretty sweet.


----------



## Rashadabd

It's nice to see them bring the new Tarmac design all the way down to the Sport level. I also agree that the Allez Sprint is intriguing. Good stuff.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> The Allez Sprints are pretty sweet.


Yea, that's pretty cool that they were able to incorporate an aero feel on that seat tube.


----------



## WRM4865

bam!

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## squareslinky

Thanks for these updates! It is nice to finally see the colors. I assume the US will get more selections.


----------



## taodemon

Rashadabd said:


> It's nice to see them bring the new Tarmac design all the way down to the Sport level. I also agree that the Allez Sprint is intriguing. Good stuff.


How is the new tarmac design all the way down to the sport level? Only the expert and up seem to have the new seat post clamp as it was this past year.

On a different note, while not particularly a fan of the Astana team, they have the best looking Tarmac of any I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Devastazione

WRM4865 said:


> bam!
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


I know it's just a matter of personal taste,but the color scheme on the 2016 Tarmac Sworks it's the ugliest I've ever seen. I'm not a fan of my 2015's Shamu paint job but it's 1000 better than this one. Specialized stopped doing fine paint schemes in 2013/2014 to me..


----------



## WRM4865

Devastazione said:


> I know it's just a matter of personal taste,but the color scheme on the 2016 Tarmac Sworks it's the ugliest I've ever seen.


That is why they are also offering just framesets in toned down paint schemes same for the S-Works mountain bikes. What might appeal to you may not to me and so on therefore it's difficult for them to keep everyone happy.

I am pretty tired of the all black "murdered" out look that seems to be popular in both road and mtb's why is it so hard to just have a solid color and simple contrasting graphics with out all these stripes, panels, blocks, fades and other gimmicks?


----------



## taodemon

Devastazione said:


> I know it's just a matter of personal taste,but the color scheme on the 2016 Tarmac Sworks it's the ugliest I've ever seen. I'm not a fan of my 2015's Shamu paint job but it's 1000 better than this one. Specialized stopped doing fine paint schemes in 2013/2014 to me..


Barring a few exceptions I tend to agree. The newer color designs for most of the bikes have gone down hill from 2012-2013 ones.


----------



## vertr

Devastazione said:


> I know it's just a matter of personal taste,but the color scheme on the 2016 Tarmac Sworks it's the ugliest I've ever seen. I'm not a fan of my 2015's Shamu paint job but it's 1000 better than this one. Specialized stopped doing fine paint schemes in 2013/2014 to me..


I agree. 2014 was the best year. These 2016s are ... not aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## WRM4865

It would be nice if they would ship over some "blank" frames from Taiwan and they could have a custom paint program similar to what Trek is doing you could either have it built like the current S-Build program or have just the frame set sent to you. 

Yes i realize the costs involved so most likely it would be on a limited basis and only at the S-Works level but none-the-less it would be an option rather than watching the specialized website or having your dealer notify you when they have some "special edition" models coming out during the year. 

I wasn't to thrilled about the current S-Works Epic colors so I did the S-Build program with this... S-Works Epic World Cup 29 Module - Page 2- Mtbr.com no reason why you cant do the same with road frames.


----------



## samors

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Devastazione

samors said:


> Specialized Bicycle Components


Save it for the the usual red Elite this is the ugliest color combinations I've ever seen since I've became a Specialized fan. The orange Pro looks like the gravel machine from Scott.
Oh well this should keep my 2015 shamu price up..


----------



## c_rex

WRM4865 said:


> I am pretty tired of the all black "murdered" out look that seems to be popular in both road and mtb's why is it so hard to just have a solid color and simple contrasting graphics with out all these stripes, panels, blocks, fades and other gimmicks?


I agree about the murdered out look. I'm tastefully un-murdering mine. I actually quite liked the Shamu scheme from 2015. Your point about not being able to please everyone is spot on too. I'd like to be able to put on my own stripes and gimmicks (and will!) but I know that it will mostly only appeal to me and maybe a couple of other weirdos. 

Ultimately, my bike is awesome fun to ride and I don't notice what it looks like until I'm cleaning it in the stand.


----------



## billendk

I could see any info on the tarmac pro, anybody know the color scheme for 2016?


----------



## Timmy269

billendk said:


> I could see any info on the tarmac pro, anybody know the color scheme for 2016?


These are the 2 colors on the tarmac pro frameset 2016. I want to buy one, but don't no wich frame.


----------



## Timmy269

Some one with a tarmac (Sworka or Specialized) model 2016?


----------



## TricrossRich

Timmy269 said:


> Some one with a tarmac (Sworka or Specialized) model 2016?


I don't know anyone that has one and I, myself don't have one, but I've seen 3 of the new 2016 colors in person... al of them were pretty nice and much better in person than the pictures show. I've seen the SWorks Tarmac Dura-ace in Gloss blue tint flake (very nice), the SWorks Tarmac Disc Di2 in Satin Carbon?Gloss Rocket red/white, and the SWorks Tarmac Astana frame set... these were all at Strictly's in Edgewater/Fort Lee about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## shooey

Here's a 2016 S-Works Di2 disc, it's set up for an upcoming trip to Zion. This is a crash replacement frame and wheelset after I was hit by a car a few months back. Specialized and Bicycle Sport Shop in Austin were very good work with. 

I'm done with dark colored bikes and kit after tasting car bumper and windshield so red fluro it is, along with LEDs all the time. No doubt I'm just an easier target now. 

That's a 28mm GP4IIS in back. It's so damn nice to ride I'm willing to risk paint damage. There's 1-2mm of clearance after I knocked down the nipples and seam with sandpaper. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## vertr

shooey said:


> Here's a 2016 S-Works Di2 disc, it's set up for an upcoming trip to Zion. This is a crash replacement frame and wheelset after I was hit by a car a few months back. Specialized and Bicycle Sport Shop in Austin were very good work with.
> 
> I'm done with dark colored bikes and kit after tasting car bumper and windshield so red fluro it is, along with LEDs all the time. No doubt I'm just an easier target now.
> 
> That's a 28mm GP4IIS in back. It's so damn nice to ride I'm willing to risk paint damage. There's 1-2mm of clearance after I knocked down the nipples and seam with sandpaper. We'll see how this goes.


That scheme looks good in your pictures. My teammates were skeptical of it when we first saw spy shots, I'm wondering how it is in person?


----------



## shooey

I'm enjoying it, but they didn't have many good options in disc. It was either this, rainbow fade or black on black which is tiresome. 

In person it's punchier for better or worse, the red is more fluro in person than in the pics. The finishes are mixed matte and gloss, quite nice, all paint and it's cut-in cleanly. It looks good, but not quite like a Speedvagen. This green (not as bright in person) isn't for everyone, but I love what SV does.


----------



## Timmy269

shooey said:


> Here's a 2016 S-Works Di2 disc, it's set up for an upcoming trip to Zion. This is a crash replacement frame and wheelset after I was hit by a car a few months back. Specialized and Bicycle Sport Shop in Austin were very good work with.
> 
> I'm done with dark colored bikes and kit after tasting car bumper and windshield so red fluro it is, along with LEDs all the time. No doubt I'm just an easier target now.
> 
> That's a 28mm GP4IIS in back. It's so damn nice to ride I'm willing to risk paint damage. There's 1-2mm of clearance after I knocked down the nipples and seam with sandpaper. We'll see how this goes.


Nice bike. Next month i'm gonna buy also a new bike. I doubt between this frame or the black one. I have DT Swiss RC spline 55 wheels to go with it.


----------



## mrslnd

Picked up a new 2016 a few weeks back.


----------



## ljsocal

I've got a Tarmac Elite on order, waiting to be built by my LBS. Should be ready by Friday.


----------



## Timmy269

ljsocal said:


> I've got a Tarmac Elite on order, waiting to be built by my LBS. Should be ready by Friday.


Would you post a few pics


----------



## ljsocal

Will do, as soon as I have her in my hands!


----------



## Local Hero

It's not a light bike. Size 52 s-works tarmac with BB weighs 1000+ grams on my digital scale. Uncut fork is 370.


----------



## FeltF75rider

shooey said:


> I'm enjoying it, but they didn't have many good options in disc. It was either this, rainbow fade or black on black which is tiresome.
> 
> In person it's punchier for better or worse, the red is more fluro in person than in the pics. The finishes are mixed matte and gloss, quite nice, all paint and it's cut-in cleanly. It looks good, but not quite like a Speedvagen. This green (not as bright in person) isn't for everyone, but I love what SV does.


That a nice shade of green, good looking bike for sure.


----------



## Timmy269

Local Hero said:


> It's not a light bike. Size 52 s-works tarmac with BB weighs 1000+ grams on my digital scale. Uncut fork is 370.


Is the Sworks Tarmac heavier than a Specialized Tarmac


----------



## 11spd

Timmy269 said:


> Is the Sworks Tarmac heavier than a Specialized Tarmac


A Sworks Tarmac is a Specialized Tarmac. It is top of the food chain of what Specialized makes...comprised of 11r grade carbon and because of its high modulus of elasticity, less carbon is required for the same stiffness and therefore their flagship S-works bike are the lightest per given frameset models. FWIW a Sworks Tarmac is lighter than a Sworks Venge for a given frame size.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Timmy269

11spd said:


> A Sworks Tarmac is a Specialized Tarmac. It is top of the food chain of what Specialized makes...comprised of 11r grade carbon and because of its high modulus of elasticity, less carbon is required for the same stiffness and therefore their flagship S-works bike are the lightest per given frameset models. FWIW a Sworks Tarmac is lighter than a Sworks Venge for a given frame size.
> Hope that helps.


Thanks, it's a bit heavier than a Ridley. A Ridley Noah SL weights 875gr.


----------



## TricrossRich

Timmy269 said:


> Thanks, it's a bit heavier than a Ridley. A Ridley Noah SL weights 875gr.


I find that hard to believe... is that a manufacturer claimed weight? does that include BB, Headset, fork? any or all of the above? I'm guessing none of the above.


----------



## Timmy269

TricrossRich said:


> I find that hard to believe... is that a manufacturer claimed weight? does that include BB, Headset, fork? any or all of the above? I'm guessing none of the above.


That could be. i have read it on goolge but the link doesn't work. It's the 4 result in the following link https://www.google.be/?gws_rd=ssl#q=weight+ridley+noah+875+gram


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Local Hero said:


> It's not a light bike. Size 52 s-works tarmac with BB weighs 1000+ grams on my digital scale. Uncut fork is 370.


That's definitely not a light frame and I'm a bit of a weight weenie. I just got a 49cm S-Works with the Grimm Reaper look aka MO look. I plan on adding color to the bar tape and saddle tho. A 49cm S-Works frame is so hard to come by esp if you don't like the new or old color schemes. Matte black is the most neutral to last for several years. 2016 color schemes don't do it for me either. 

I got the frame to replace my '12 HTC2 Tarmac Expert SL3 49cm (matte black and white bold "SPECIALIZED" logos plastered 9x all over the frame). The frame, no BB (50g), no seatpost, seatpost clamp or fork is 780g. That's a little heavier than my 2010 old S-Works. So when the new "SL5" S-Works arrives, I'm hoping it's still fairly light, me, being a weight weenie and all.

My best paint job or carbon clearcoat job I have ever had was on my old 2011 Wilier Cento Uno SL frameset. Wilier did a nice job on that frame to compliment that unique carbon layup. Their frames of recent have also gone down when they started that TRON look but I'd still pick it over the Specialized 2016 paint schemes.


----------



## Timmy269

This morning I went to the bikestore en I saw this one. I took him of the stand and he was realy light, wow. It will be this one of the Black Satin/Gloss Carbon/Clean one.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Color is nice to have but nothing really interests me for 2016 so I agree...I'll be going with no color; Black Satin/Gloss Carbon/Clean it is!


----------



## 2Slo4U

Color is not for everyone but it works for me 
View attachment 309409


----------



## Timmy269

2Slo4U said:


> Color is not for everyone but it works for me
> View attachment 309409
> View attachment 309410


Also a nice bike, now I just want to see just a full build Black Satin/Gloss Carbon one and than I can make desision.


----------



## antihero77

2Slo4U said:


> Color is not for everyone but it works for me
> View attachment 309409
> View attachment 309410


Stunning!!!!


----------



## TricrossRich

2Slo4U said:


> Color is not for everyone but it works for me
> View attachment 309409
> View attachment 309410


I've sen that color in person and it is stunning... I actually like the women's SWorks Amira a little bit better with the lighter gray lettering, but still, this is fantastic.


----------



## ljsocal

Here's my 2016 Tarmac Elite

View attachment 309604


----------



## dguerrab

Wish I could afford an S-Works, none the less here is my bike.


----------



## Timmy269

dguerrab said:


> Wish I could afford an S-Works, none the less here is my bike.
> View attachment 309605


Nice bike! Which frame size is it? Where dit you place the junction box of the di2?


----------



## dguerrab

Thanks!!! The frame is 54 and junction box is under the stem, which I swapped for an s-works.


----------



## dguerrab

Timmy269 said:


> Nice bike! Which frame size is it? Where dit you place the junction box of the di2?


Thanks!!! The frame is 54 and junction box is under the stem, which I swapped for an s-works.


----------



## Wetworks

2Slo4U said:


> Color is not for everyone but it works for me
> View attachment 309409
> View attachment 309410


Saw that during the final stage of the World Championships, although I can't remember who was on it. Even on TV I was enthralled, beautiful color.


----------



## eds211

Wetworks said:


> Saw that during the final stage of the World Championships, although I can't remember who was on it. Even on TV I was enthralled, beautiful color.


That would be Boonen with the gloss chameleon purple at Worlds, although his logos/lettering are in white rather than the satin black. My first impression in person was that it looked wonderful, as well. 

It's a really interesting finish; it appears purple head on or at an angle. From the side, it's more of a royal blue. Chameleon is certainly a deserved title.


----------



## TricrossRich

Actually, Boonen was not riding that chameleon blue Tarmac... Boonen was riding the "Tornado Tom" custom venge that Specialized made for him in 2014 before the Amgen TOC. It is the same color though... just not the same bike.

Pro Bike Gallery: Tom Boonen's limited edition S-Works Venge - VeloNews.com










Obviously, he's no longer using SRAM groupset with Zipp wheels.


----------



## eds211

TricrossRich said:


> Actually, Boonen was not riding that chameleon blue Tarmac... Boonen was riding the "Tornado Tom" custom venge that Specialized made for him in 2014 before the Amgen TOC. It is the same color though... just not the same bike.
> 
> Pro Bike Gallery: Tom Boonen's limited edition S-Works Venge - VeloNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, he's no longer using SRAM groupset with Zipp wheels.


Ah, good find. I didn't notice that it was a Venge. I think Tommeke's S-Works Venge was the only one with that frame color in the race.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*2016 S-Works Tarmac - Satin/Gloss Carbon/Clean*

(apologize in advance if pics are too large or too many) 

Finally, it arrived last week. Satin/Gloss Carbon/Clean 2016 S-Works Tarmac size 49CM is 1000.2g with hardware (stripped of all hardware it's 901g). 


Confirmed, this is heavier than my '12 SL3 Tarmac Expert - Race Black which is 870g (hanger installed) minus all other hardware. 3rd photo is current race configuration @ 13.48lbs (minus bike computer). It's been rebuilt a few times after each season.
 

My former '10 S-Works was 840g hardware removed just hanger no bearings (GXP) built up it was in the 14lbs at the time.


Mt former '11 Tarmac Pro, 900g+ frame; 14.39lbs.


It will be a surprise if it comes in lighter once built but I'm excited nonetheless! .

This color, or lack of color, scheme carried over from 2015. This would be my 4th Tarmac and second S-Works since 2010.

S-Works fork with a 30mm stack is 350g with expander plug hardware. 
S-Works seatpost 193.7g

Hardware parts weights FYI:
Ceramic Speed BB30 Bearings 40g (from website)
Cable straws x 4 is 4g
Seat binder is 17.5g 
Hanger is 13.1g
BB Carbon cover plus bolt is 10.8g
Fittings x2, Di2 grommet, seatpost grommet, top tube cover & bolt is 7.3g
Water cage bolts 6.5g

Some pics below:


















The top tube head tube looks slimmed down compared to a 49cm SL4. The "cobra" head isn't as pronounced.



























New front fork









Subtle S-Works logo on back of seatpost









Rear seat stay more oval and flatter than my SL3, dare I say aero?


















Access port for internal cables









What it looks like inside









Rubber plug to hide seatpost adjustment bolt









Cool S-Works cage bolts


----------



## Timmy269

Very very Nice frame, I rather like the sworks in white. Would this frame be with my Dt swiss rc55 spline wheels?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Timmy269 said:


> Very very Nice frame, I rather like the sworks in white. Would this frame be with my Dt swiss rc55 spline wheels?


Thanks! My SL3 Expert has "SPECIALIZED" plastered in white 9x all over the frame. I decided to tone it down, a lot, this time =). I agree that a white "S-Works" logo instead of gloss black would look good but it was unavailable.

Heck yea! this frame would look good with the DT Swiss RC55 Spline wheels. The white logos would provide some contrast.


----------



## Timmy269

I know the white is not available with the black frame. May I ask you what tour length an inseam is?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Timmy269 said:


> I know the white is not available with the black frame. May I ask you what tour length an inseam is?


Using the book-between-the-legs way of measuring, inseam is 30"


----------



## tom_h

2Slo4U said:


> Color is not for everyone but it works for me
> View attachment 309410


Is that the "Gloss Chameleon Purple" color? I like it a lot. 

On the Spesh website, that color seems to have a slight "ChromaFlair" look to it -- where the color changes slightly depending on viewing angle & light source. 
Does the color do that in-person?


----------



## tom_h

deleted.


----------



## RCMTB

I can't see the attachment. Can you link it somehow?


----------



## skysky

https://i225.photobucket.com/albums...B-B770-42C5-9030-93BFC593D040_zpsuf99sutj.jpg

Rcjunkie3000, can you do a quick measurement on your frame? What is the actual (not virtual) seat tube length from center of bb to the top of seat tube?...also to the top of top tube. According to Specialize's geometry chart, a 49cm frame is 46cm to the top of seat tube, but i think it is shorter....just want to confirm. Thanks.


----------



## Timmy269

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Using the book-between-the-legs way of measuring, inseam is 30"


My inseam is 31 and i'm thinking to take a 52 or is this a bad choice?


----------



## Cni2i

Of course I'm biased, but still love the Stealth look. I appreciate nice colors as well, but the murdered-out look is still my fav. Here is my contribution...


----------



## benny and the jets

Just picked up this


----------



## stonehartgt

That's ALL black. I'll post my soon. The stealth looks never gets old to me. Looks awesome. 



Cni2i said:


> Of course I'm biased, but still love the Stealth look. I appreciate nice colors as well, but the murdered-out look is still my fav. Here is my contribution...


----------



## Cni2i

Stop teasing...lets see that bad boy already . Seriously, would love 2 c your build.


----------



## Timmy269

Cni2i said:


> Stop teasing...lets see that bad boy already . Seriously, would love 2 c your build.


Me too because I doubt between the all black one and te black/red/white one.


----------



## aqualelaki

Cni2i said:


> Of course I'm biased, but still love the Stealth look. I appreciate nice colors as well, but the murdered-out look is still my fav. Here is my contribution...


That looks awesome. Can you give the specs? What are width, depth, and weight of the wheels? What kind of handlebars?


----------



## Cni2i

aqualelaki said:


> That looks awesome. Can you give the specs? What are width, depth, and weight of the wheels? What kind of handlebars?


Thanks! 

As you know, these are LightWeight Gipfelsturm: From their website here are the specs for the wheels:

FRONT WHEEL
REAR WHEEL
GIPFELSTURM

WEIGHT FW450 gr
WEIGHT BW575 gr
RIM DEPTH27 mm
RIM WIDTH20 mm
NO. OF SPOKES (FW/BW)20/24
TYRE WIDTH19-27 mm
MAX. SYSTEM WEIGHT110 kg

The components are as follows: Enve black edition stem, bars and post. Full DA 9001 mechanical except for the brakes, which are eeBrakes. Rotor Q rings with S-Works cranks. Saddle is Specialized Pro Toupe. Tires are VeloFlex tubulars. Cages Arundel Mandibles. Pedals Look Keo Blade. Total weight of bike exactly as pictured is right at 14lbs.


----------



## Schlim

benny and the jets said:


> Just picked up this


I'd love to see more pictures of that navy and red Tarmac Pro.


----------



## benny and the jets

Schlim said:


> I'd love to see more pictures of that navy and red Tarmac Pro.


From this mornings ride to Brighton


----------



## Schlim

Looking good! Is that navy color a clear-coated metal flake?



benny and the jets said:


> From this mornings ride to Brighton
> 
> View attachment 311301


----------



## FeltF75rider

Wrong thread . meant to be in post your Tarmac. Oh well.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

skysky said:


> https://i225.photobucket.com/albums...B-B770-42C5-9030-93BFC593D040_zpsuf99sutj.jpg
> 
> Rcjunkie3000, can you do a quick measurement on your frame? What is the actual (not virtual) seat tube length from center of bb to the top of seat tube?...also to the top of top tube. According to Specialize's geometry chart, a 49cm frame is 46cm to the top of seat tube, but i think it is shorter....just want to confirm. Thanks.


Apologies for the late response. For the 49cm frame, I measured the actual length from the center of the BB to the top of the seat tube to be about 42.5cm. The top tube and seat tube are the same measurement because seat tube is flush with top tube.


----------



## Timmy269

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Apologies for the late response. For the 49cm frame, I measured the actual length from the center of the BB to the top of the seat tube to be about 42.5cm. The top tube and seat tube are the same measurement because seat tube is flush with top tube.


What is your inseam and saddle height?


----------



## Timmy269

Finaly I photoshopped my wheels on the 2 frames. Sorry, the quality is not so good. Yet 3 weeks to decide whitch frame I'm gonna buy


----------



## Devastazione

Timmy269 said:


> Finaly I photoshopped my wheels on the 2 frames. Sorry, the quality is not so good. Yet 3 weeks to decide whitch frame I'm gonna buy
> View attachment 311758
> View attachment 311759


The 2016 red/white/black frame looks plain ugly to me,so I would get the all balck one. The rims's white decals are more than enough to break down the bat bike paint.


----------



## TricrossRich

Devastazione said:


> The 2016 red/white/black frame looks plain ugly to me,so I would get the all balck one. The rims's white decals are more than enough to break down the bat bike paint.


I like the red/white/black frame..... but of these two versions, with these wheels, I like the black better.


----------



## salesguy

Should be taking delivery this week of a 2016 s-works di2 (non-disc). Pictures as soon as it lands.

Anyone else have the non-disc version? Looks to me that S added it to the lineup not that long ago.


----------



## Timmy269

salesguy said:


> Should be taking delivery this week of a 2016 s-works di2 (non-disc). Pictures as soon as it lands.
> 
> Anyone else have the non-disc version? Looks to me that S added it to the lineup not that long ago.


I'm curious about the colour


----------



## Cni2i

TricrossRich said:


> I like the red/white/black frame..... but of these two versions, with these wheels, I like the black better.


+1. Either frame color for me...but def starts to look way too busy with the rwb frame and those wheels.


----------



## salesguy

As far as I know it only comes in matte black. That's fine with me.


----------



## Timmy269

Here are better pictures. Maybe the Ettixx Quick step frame looks nice and there are not to many stickers of the team on it


----------



## Timmy269

Another (and last) frame that is on my list is this one


----------



## jbrandt

I'm not sure if I should include this or not. I think technically it is a 2015 but they still sell it and nothing changed between 2015 and 2016. 

View attachment 312264


----------



## dguerrab

Changed the wheels on my bike now, got tubulars, hope I don't get a flat. haha


----------



## TricrossRich

jbrandt said:


> I'm not sure if I should include this or not. I think technically it is a 2015 but they still sell it and nothing changed between 2015 and 2016.
> 
> View attachment 312264


I like this one best...


----------



## spdntrxi

One of my riding partners just got one... Matte black / 9070 / rovals.. He seems to like it. I don't see any difference from 15'


----------



## Timmy269

Today I orderd my tarmac frame, with Sworks power saddle and SL stem. Now I just have to dicied wich handlebar, the aerofly or Sworks shallow bend.


----------



## Cni2i

Timmy269 said:


> Today I orderd my tarmac frame, with Sworks power saddle and SL stem. Now I just have to dicied wich handlebar, the aerofly or Sworks shallow bend.


Congrats. What color scheme did you go with?

As for the bars...I used to have the aerofly bars, but ended up switching back to my ENVE compact bars. The aerofly bars look pretty cool, but did not work for me b/c I do a lot of climbing. Especially on the longer steady climbs, I like to be wrap my hands over the top of the bars and get into a good rhythm. With the aerofly bars, the top was just too wide and did not feel comfortable to me. So just FYI if you tend to do a lot of climbing and your hands are positioned like mine. But if you like to do a lot of fast paced flatter rides and like to be in that aggressive position where your arms are rested on the top of the bars, then the flat aerofly surface works well.

Finally, be aware that although you can still fit a Garmin-type GPS holder or headlight on the aerofly bars, there's not much room.


----------



## Timmy269

I orderd the red/whiteblack one. All Brands have the bob one and there are 1001 such bikes. Alsi with the red and white in the frame there is more juice in it.
I will post a picture when he's ready. Thanks for the info about the handlebar


----------



## jackbauer1909

Tarmac Pro 2016, with Mavic R-Sys. 61cm frame height.


----------



## RCMTB

*2016 Tarmac Elite - 52cm*

2016 Tarmac Elite - 52cm
Enve 3.4's, CK R45 hubs
S-Works bar
S-Works stem
S-Works Toupe
S-Works seat post
Arundel Mandible carbon cages









Going Full Ultegra 6800 eventually...Last rim brake road bike for me. Probably a Tarmac Pro Disc in a few years...


----------



## philly1ms

Just picked up my S-Works Tarmac with eTap yesterday.


----------



## Devastazione

spdntrxi said:


> One of my riding partners just got one... Matte black / 9070 / rovals.. He seems to like it. I don't see any difference from 15'


Besides graphics and better seatpost's bolt lid nothing changed over 2015. This frame will stay the same until 2019,maybe they'll introduces some very subtle changes for 2017.


----------



## faroodi

philly1ms said:


> Just picked up my S-Works Tarmac with eTap yesterday.


Nice


----------



## friedmikey

Nice looking bikes everybody. I just picked up my custom 2016 S-Works Tarmac disc. Love it!


----------



## FeltF75rider

Timmy269 said:


> Another (and last) frame that is on my list is this one
> View attachment 311926


That's a nice looking frame there.


----------

